# Trunk latch



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

My trunk latch has always worked fine. You might get better response by asking in a section other than diesel general discussion.


----------



## Kaj (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks for responding


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

Check your emergency trunk release it might be binding up.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Make sure someone hasn't played with the latch when it was open so it's now in the closed position. That happens with doors.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Before you try and slam the lid closed, use your key fob to lock and then unlock the trunk while open. Then close it.


----------

